# True Tegu VIV????



## DaRealJoker (Oct 17, 2008)

Any one have an indoor self-sustaining viv? With the works, water fall false floor (Is that even possible?) and foams-works? and so on? Post your pics here if you do or have any examples that have you thinking please I need ideas muah ha ha ha :idea: :idea: :lol: :lol:


----------



## argus333 (Oct 18, 2008)

i have really only seen set ups like this with only anoles and frogs or small geckos. and they still needed daily spot cleaning. but interesting still. do u want a set up like this for tegus?????


----------



## DaRealJoker (Oct 18, 2008)

Yeah I was thinking of trying it. I'd imagine the substrate would be very specific. I haven't been able to find any examples but it should be posible. I've seen sorta a half-way viv, but it wasn't a true viv. <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.captivebred.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=11229&highlight=bosc+vivarium+design">http://www.captivebred.co.uk/forum/view ... ium+design</a><!-- m --> but that's for a Monitor.


----------



## argus333 (Oct 18, 2008)

well this cage looks ok , i see a lot of problems however. #1 water monitors are huge poopers so cleaning this cage will be a nightmare. #2 plants never work with monitors or tegus they love to dig and rip things apart. #3 its good size for the moment but in 3 to 6 months it will be to small. i see a lot of other problems but i find simple is always better and also the bigger the better. but give it a try this is just my opinions i like easey cleaning and easy access.


----------



## DaRealJoker (Oct 18, 2008)

yeah I didn't think it was that awesome either but a start. I was looking at the sink idea. it seems ideal when it comes to cleaning. just pull the plug lol. I don't think the foam will be anybit helpfull or nice as it would most likely be trashed in a week. it would have to be hardened to all bleep to be of use. I like the thought of plants in a big air quality kinda way. I didn't like the size either only one example If anyone has an example please share


----------



## DaRealJoker (Oct 18, 2008)

oh and MDF??? Moisture will tear it to shreds


----------



## RehabRalphy (Oct 19, 2008)

DaRealJoker said:


> oh and MDF??? Moisture will tear it to shreds



Not if it's sealed properly.


----------

